# Released another one back into the rive



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

FANTASTIC job!!! Functional & fun I'm sure!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Very pretty! Can you give some more detail? What is it made out of? is it glassed? Your own design? I'd love some close ups of those seats.


----------



## spahlinger85 (Sep 16, 2013)

Beautiful boat . I lived on the ogeechee river in Bloomingdale ga. Proposed to my wife on its banks


----------



## ghstdanc (Jul 15, 2008)

I like it!! If you were sellin, I think I'd be buyin.


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

They are built out of cypress, sealed with epoxy and a few coats of varnish... the design is my spin on a boat that has been around in the south for close to a 100 years, variations of the boat were built by dozen of builders over the years...The one in the picture is one of three that will spend their time paddling the canals on part of the old Henry Ford Plantation near Savannah....I build these to sell if anyone would like one built....


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

I will try to find some close up photos of the seats, they are still in the test stage, but seem to work well.....couldn't bring myself to put store bought seats in it


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

That is seriously awesome! Great craftsmanship!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's just awesome man! You sir are a true boat builder!


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

thanks guys, I appreciate that


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

WOW  

That is cool. Great work man. How is it over in GA! I grew up in Kennesaw.


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Been cold and wet the last few days...not a lot going on other than traffic


----------



## Cummins (Dec 12, 2014)

Beautiful Boat!


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks, they are very relaxing to build, not sure if I like building them or paddling them more


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks, there is nothing more frustrating and satisfying at the same time as building a boat.


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

seat detail


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

The fleet


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Im drooling at your woodshop, and boats


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

That was Warner Brothers studio wood shop, I had dropped off a couple of boats I built for a TV show for them and snapped a few pictures...I was drooling over their shop as well


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Planning a pair of cypress electric pi rogues for a winter build....anyone have any experience with electric boats


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

*Working on another one*


Started a album on facebook, posting build pictures if anyone is interested in the boats.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...965.1073741832.1081004579&type=1&l=d9dae9dd62


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Latest version of my Ogeechee River boats


----------

